
A study of how millions use Xbox Live - programd
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/06/xbox-unleashed-our-deep-dive-study-of-how-millions-use-xbox-live/
======
bantunes
Wow, it seems like the Xbox One is being kept alive by fewer (but bigger)
releases than the 360. Are they, then, losing out to Sony?

~~~
Singletoned
It's a small data point, but the in-game market in Fifa17 suggests that
there's 3 times as much PS4 activity than Xbox One activity. Given that it's
one of the biggest games on either platform, that would suggest that yes, they
are losing out to Sony.

~~~
reefoctopus
Where are you getting this data from?

